
Rust-Bio – Bioinformatics library for Rust - samuell
https://rust-bio.github.io/
======
samuell
Application note by Köster et al published in Bioinformatics the other week:

[http://bioinformatics.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2015/...](http://bioinformatics.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2015/10/19/bioinformatics.btv573)

------
samuell
Have been impressed by the quality of Johannes' work with the Snakemake
workflow tool [1], which is why I'm intrigued by Rust-Bio too.

[1]
[https://bitbucket.org/johanneskoester/snakemake/wiki/Home](https://bitbucket.org/johanneskoester/snakemake/wiki/Home)

~~~
tomkinstinch
Snakemake is great. Having done some work on the Snakemake internals to add
remote (S3) file support[1], it clear that Snakemake is beautifully written.
I'm a rust novice, but if Rust-Bio is as well designed it will go far in
encouraging the use of rust in the field (assuming things like file parsing
are fast and work well). As an aside, Johannes is quite prolific in
bioinformatics of late[2], and recently started an exciting project to package
tools for conda[3].

1\. [https://bitbucket.org/johanneskoester/snakemake/pull-
request...](https://bitbucket.org/johanneskoester/snakemake/pull-
requests/34/remote-file-support-via-remote/diff)

2\.
[http://johanneskoester.bitbucket.org](http://johanneskoester.bitbucket.org)

3\. [https://github.com/bioconda/recipes](https://github.com/bioconda/recipes)

